# What do you think about all black arrows?



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I think that if you shoot 3-D with an all black arrow; you will suffer mucho grief from many of your fellow shooters... Now it don't bother me, but I've been told that some folks don't like the idea.... :mg:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

JAVI said:


> I think that if you shoot 3-D with an all black arrow; you will suffer mucho grief from many of your fellow shooters... Now it don't bother me, but I've been told that some folks don't like the idea.... :mg:


yea some people will talk crap if you shoot them... but i always have one in my quiver in the event that someone in my group is shooting them... :wink:


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, you know I'm kind of used to that any way :wink: I only shoot 3d, so I wouldn't have a problem with anybody doing the same , in fact I would like it, because I tend to shoot better when there is no other arrows in the target. I also think it only bothers the people looking for a reason to complain  
By the way, Javi thanks again for the help on hybrid cam, draw stop & sync timing, but I'm kind of upset now, because my target is having a hard time stopping my arrows :wink:  :thumbs_up


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

JAVI said:


> I think that if you shoot 3-D with an all black arrow; you will suffer mucho grief from many of your fellow shooters... Now it don't bother me, but I've been told that some folks don't like the idea.... :mg:


GEE, people really complain about that  :wink: ! It did help me 'cause after trying to pick up the arrow in flight and not being able to find it against the woods, I kept my eyes where they belonged. Just happened to keep the black theme for 3D for a year. DO NOT use this for hunting!


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*Don't bother me*

BUT you better have some good bino's, cause I won't be able to see them with mine :wink:


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

I fletched up some fatboys all black for a money shoot. I figured why help the next guy? Well I ended up shooting with Conquest (fellow A.T. 'er) Man I'm still hearing about that. It turned out he ended up leading off on every white animal we shot at. :smile:


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*peeking or not?!?*

peeking is a bad habit, why would the arrow color change that??? seems the peeking shooter want to see arrow in flight no matter what color it was


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

it usuallly tells me the archer is insecure about thier shooting in some way shape or form. Somehow they think that the color of the fletching is going to do something for them. I never got the logic and never will. Use them if you think it's going to help ya.


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info guys, I will probably stick with what I got


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I voted no and I doubt that would help my flaws. I have a tendency to drop my bow arm and have to really concentrate on keeping it on target. I don't think an arrow in black would help me at all!!


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

y would people dislike black arrows?


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

*Depends*

Depends on who I am shooting with. Some guy who is cocky and thinks he is all that and I will use them. I am in it for the competition and do not want to give him and edge. Or some times I will use all white vanes/feathers and a white nock, seems to really throw them off their game.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

Matt6288 said:


> y would people dislike black arrows?


because a black arrow in a black target is almost impossible to see, and even if you can see it with binos, you wont be able see it through your sight. and, a green nock/vane combo provides a good aiming point on black targets. you can aim at it if you see its in the 10 or 12, or use it for reference (2" to the left and i will get a 12). 

i dont know why ppl would complain though, its my equipment and i can use whatever color i want to. would they complaint if i was using a pink bow??


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Black sticks out like a sore thumb on the polar bears and many of the lighter color targets.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

grouse said:


> Black sticks out like a sore thumb on the polar bears and many of the lighter color targets.


thats why i used to have 2 arrows with white nocks and vanes 

now i just use black ones, and black/green vanes with black or green nocks. on longer shots the white combo couldnt be seen, but on closer targets you could see the black shaft, so it wasnt of much use then.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

Back when I started shooting, we called those a**hole arrows.


----------



## XArmy (Jun 10, 2003)

> Back when I started shooting, we called those a**hole arrows.



LOL... I'm gonna fletch me up 1 or 2 of those... Not for helping with arm drop, but just to see who I can agitate on the 3D range...  

On that note, How does arm drop hurt your game??? the arrow is long gone and in order to keep your arm up there after the shot, you would have to put muscles into it at the instant of the release which then would, in my opinion, hurt your game...


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

I always have a couple of all black in my quiver. if everyone in my group is shooting NORMAL arrows, shooting all black seems kind of chickensxxt to me so i don't. if i end up shooting with a couple of guys shooting all black, i'll use mine also. :argue:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

im an idiot!!! i just cant figure out what relationship fletching/arrow color has to do with arm drop??? I have crested 6 all white arrows with white feathers and haven't seen a single change in shooting form?


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*All black Arrows*

When I first started 3D, some guys who were using 2312 alloys had the black X7 eclipses with black vanes (for black targets) and the Superslam XX78's with brown vanes (for tan/brown targets) :biggrin1:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Knowing that triple black arrows would agrivate some of these people is enough reason for me to use them.

I have been called an ahole by better people than them before.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

I have yet to meet an archer that was a good shot that shot all black arrows. Anyone who shoots all black arrows and tries to make an excuse for it has some serious issues. If you can see your arrow before it hits the target,then you have issues on of which is no follow through. Maybe your shot lacks a conclusion. The list goes on. I've been peered in the top 10 for the last 10 years and I'll keep shooting my flo. yellow vanes till I can't shoot no more. When I shoot a pinwheel 11 I want the world to see! In a shoot down that's pressure. Seeing someones arrow right where it ought to be and then knowing you must match it or go home!


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

Never had anyone complain about me shooting all black & if they did who cares because I don't. Just ask them if they want cheese with thier WINE


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I find that I shoot best when I can see the arrow. For me, watching the arrow in flight gives me the sensation that I can guide to the target with my mind. I know this is not possible, but that extra little bit of focus is a great help to my score. If I can see the arrow, I have less of a tendency to drop my arm. When I use a scope, the scope blocks my view of the arrow and my scores drop as well.

Automan


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

FS560 said:


> Knowing that triple black arrows would agrivate some of these people is enough reason for me to use them.
> 
> I have been called an ahole by better people than them before.



I'll second that!


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

sdh305 said:


> I also think it only bothers the people looking for a reason to complain


That would be my thought.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

*arrows*

i shoot black arrows, with black nocks and blue vanes, and black arrows with white nocks and blue vanes, dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Who cares if others like my choice in colors or not. I will shoot what I like. Whether it be all black, all white, all red, a combo or what. I don't expect others to give me an aiming reference on a target. Neither would i expect them to expect me to.

Just my .02 worth.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

sdh305 said:


> I have been tossing over the idea of switching to all black fletching and nocks. I have heard of some people doing this to help eliminate dropping your bow arm, after the shot, to see where you hit. I think this is one of MY biggest problems  :sad:  :angry: :beer: :shade:


I think if you have a problem dropping your bow arm to try to watch your arrow, I think with all black arrows, you're going to try to see it that much harder.


----------



## Archless (Sep 20, 2005)

*All black*

I shoot all black.no one can see my arrow.

If I shoot first ,with an arrow that you can see and shoot an "X" . then every one shoots at your arrow, giving them an advantage,That I didn't have when I shot..

Also, if I shoot first and get an "X" with an arrow that you can see.
every one will try harder,shoot better.if they cant see my arrow, they just shoot.
Everyone shoots up or down to the level of the people we shoot with.

It works.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

kidnutso said:


> I think if you have a problem dropping your bow arm to try to watch your arrow, I think with all black arrows, you're going to try to see it that much harder.



By the way, I wasn't trying to be a smart alec with this comment. I just think you need to concentrate on that problem for awhile. Force yourself to keep the bow arm up and not try to watch the shot. I have a temptation to do the same some time. But you can overcome it. Just work on it. Arrow color has nothing to do with it. Remember. Keep the bow arm up and don't peek :behindsof


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

*dressed in black*

HERE HERE I like all black arrows for the smartone who says i like it when u shoot first .That way i have something to aim at go all black it cant hurt but it may make people mad they cant shoot for your nock. HE HE HE


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

Archless said:


> If I shoot first ,with an arrow that you can see and shoot an "X" . then every one shoots at your arrow, giving them an advantage,That I didn't have when I shot..


Maybe someone can explain to me how shooting for the arrow is easier than shooting for the X in the first place, is an arrow that much bigger of a target?


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Shoot what you like. If the targets 35 yards or under I'm going for the 12 and I don't care if there is an arrow in it or not. I preferr not to be able to see your arrow because if you had a bad shot then those bright fletchings will likely draw me towards your arrow.


----------



## arkhotrock (May 13, 2005)

*sometimes i like to show off*

i have arrows that are fletched with as much color as i can get it can have an adverse affect on your competition. like i have written in past posts the one of the hardest things to do is hit a 12 when someone has just put one in. seems like you want to tense up on the shot it may give a little advantage of something aim at i have seen just about as many put left or right on the same shot.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

the guys in the super senior class that I am in would shame you to death, that is unheard of IMO


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

I shoot all black, it does help me not look for my arrow in flight, and I love to cause a stink on the 3-D course, I love someone to give me ,or try , a hard time about it. :angel:   
However to be honest..... a buddy of mine died of a heart attack and I ended up with about 2000 3" black feathers......WHATS A GUY TO DO?... its shoot them up 3 at a time for me  

Rob


----------



## blklab (Sep 24, 2005)

I shoot all black arrows at a Cabelas Shoot in oklahoma City several years ago. I got so much chit from shooters it ws funny. I still shoot all black and still take chit for shooting them.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

You guys that shoot all black arrows would probably walk right through my line on the green too. Like I said before I've never known a good archer that shot all black, aside from indoors. Hey there's an idea let's take a new poll. What's the average score for people who shoot all black. Better yet how much money did you win this year shooting all black.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

if it bothers people they have got way too much time on their hands. Shoot whatever you want Im still going for the points


----------



## Koiman (May 14, 2005)

If all black arrows are not that good to shoot, why is one of Eastons most accurate aluminums, the X7 Eclipses, so popular with shooters? Or are they not as popular as I think they are???


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Vane colors are usually based on favorite colors. I happen to be a michigan state fan, so I like green and white. If I just happened to like black, I guess I would be an SOB.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Zen Archery said:


> im an idiot!!! i just cant figure out what relationship fletching/arrow color has to do with arm drop??? I have crested 6 all white arrows with white feathers and haven't seen a single change in shooting form?


it is more tempting to watch arrows with bright fletching therefore the original poster was probably thinking that it would be less tempting if they were all black to not peek because it would be harder to see them.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

I shoot all black, I'll out shoot you with my black arrows & walk in your putting line on pupose :thumbs_do . just cause u can't shoot don't make us all black arrow shooters out to be poor shooters. u don't know me so don't make assumtions about how I shoot or anyone else who shoots all black.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

my last message is for Irish 11


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

IRISH_11 said:


> You guys that shoot all black arrows would probably walk right through my line on the green too. Like I said before I've never known a good archer that shot all black, aside from indoors. Hey there's an idea let's take a new poll. What's the average score for people who shoot all black. Better yet how much money did you win this year shooting all black.


 last 3 shoots I shot clean I don't think you can shoot any better than that so I must be one of those horrible shooters shooting all black arrows. I don't see how it matters what color they r. give me pink,yellow i don't care I will still shoot the same color has nothing to do with it. I like the looks of all black that is why mine r black if I thought pink looked good I would use pink.You must have nothing better to do than talk down on people to say somthing that IGNORANT.


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

I second *MERLINMAX300*! 

This was my 1st year that I got into 3D shooting seriously. Of the group of guys I shoot with, I happen to have scored a little better than them, most of the time. It got to the point were they wanted me to shoot first, sometimes 35 out 40 targets. I went to all black because of that crap. They're not going use me to improve their scores, they can go practice like I do. I don't think I'm GODS gift to 3D or anything like that, its just that I do enjoy shooting, however I am competetive and am playing to win and I'm not giving them any advantages. Last winter I made up my mind that I wanted to start shooting 3D and spots competitively. I did not make it to any National tournaments, but I did shot in 3 spot leagues, 1 bowhunter league, and 25 local 3D shoots. I also practice 2 days a week. I am on this site every day, I read everything I can on this sport, I talk to anyone who will talk to me to see what I can learn from them. I have been babling on, so what I am getting at is I just cannot believe some of the people in this sport. For example: All of the people on this post calling "people who shoot black arrows, A**HOLES". That's insane. Also there is a post in this 3D section where people are arguing over what archery format is best, (Field or 3D). What they need to be doing is promoting there favorite format so it will keep growing. The archery community is like one big SOAP OPERA! This kind of crap makes me like that I picked the wrong hobby. I know that everyone is not like that, but I keep coming across more and more that are, locally and on these forums. I have learned a lot from the great people on this site. I just wish some of these people would use there skills to do some good, like introduce archery to some kids. 

Thanks for listening,


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

merlinmax3000,

clean huh, I don,t know what type of shooting you do but where I shoot clean doesn't even get you a sniff. As for you out shooting me........well thanks for the laugh. What type of shooting do you do? What class r u in? 

Koiman, Last I checked, aren't all arrows black?


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

IRISH_11 said:


> merlinmax3000,
> 
> clean huh, I don,t know what type of shooting you do but where I shoot clean doesn't even get you a sniff. As for you out shooting me........well thanks for the laugh. What type of shooting do you do? What class r u in?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

BIGT said:


> I second *MERLINMAX300*!
> The archery community is like one big SOAP OPERA! This kind of crap makes me like that I picked the wrong hobby.


It's really not that bad BIGT. I can link you up with some "Trapshooter" sites that would make you think the archery community all lived in the Cleaver household. :teeth: Serious. The sporting clays folks are just about as bad.

As for black shafts, it sounds like a great idea to me as a competitive edge. I don't see however how black shafts could ever compensate for poor form.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

max3000, Settle down there Timmy boy! Pardon me if I came across as the whining baby. I was merely posting first hand knowledge. We who shoot from the blue stake just don't believe in the all black arrow thing. That's all. I guess it's sort of a gentlemans rule. Kind of like in softball when you don't try to zing one past the pitchers earhole. Or like in baseball when you hit a home run and stand at the plate till it clears the wall. Now if target archery is your game shoot what you want. AS far as that sissie 12 ring goes. You ever seen three 2312's and an X-cutter jammed into it then have to try and squeeze one in there. It's feast or famine from the blue stake Timbo. I apologize Tim and to anybody else for that matter if I've offended you. I guess the point I was trying to make is in the pro class we don't shoot all black arrows.


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*All Black Arrows*

I like Irish 11s answer. I don't know of any high end or regular winners of 3D shoots that have all black arrows. I always like to see others do well at this game as I have done in the past. The person shooting all black arrows are more than happy to shoot at my bright fletched arrows. This actually happened to a buddy of mine. He was in first place for the state 3d championship, this is a 3 leg shoot. As with any big shoot you are peer flighted. Well the last leg one of the shooters that was in the group ( and before in the 2 leg ) decided to fletch his arrows all black, well when my buddy shot first the other shooter had a reference but with this other shooter was leading of it was like being the first shooter again. This game is about sportsmanship not just winning, if you were that good at winning you would be a pro on the circut. You would never see a pitcher throw a dark colored baseball so the batter couldn't see the ball to hit it, so why would you shoot a black arrow to not give anouther shooter the same advantage that they are giving you. :thumbs_do


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

montanaarchery said:


> This game is about sportsmanship not just winning, if you were that good at winning you would be a pro on the circut. You would never see a pitcher throw a dark colored baseball so the batter couldn't see the ball to hit it, so why would you shoot a black arrow to not give anouther shooter the same advantage that they are giving you. :thumbs_do


i thought pitchers used white balls because that was the official ball, and i think they throw it as fast as they can, to make it more difficult to the batter to see and hit it, or are they trying to help him make a homerun???

and if someones shoot dark vanes, or pink vanes, what does it matters?? if its a competition, people always want to take an advantage, and as long as its legal, there shouldnt be a problem imo.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

If you are a pro you need to represent our sport and not complain about people shooting all black arrows. Its disgusting to see pros act and speak like idiots you guys are the ones who need to be promoting, not whining all that will do is push people away from our sport & make yourself look dumb.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

MerlinMax3000 said:


> If you are a pro you need to represent our sport and not complain about people shooting all black arrows. Its disgusting to see pros act and speak like idiots you guys are the ones who need to be promoting, not whining all that will do is push people away from our sport & make yourself look dumb.



yep and everyone else too.....


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

If you are soooooo good what does it matter if you can't see someones arrow. Next thing you will be complaining about is that deer don't have a Spot to aim at. the reason i am not a pro because all u have to do is sign up and pay dues my 5 year old nephew could be a pro if he payed the dues, what is so special about that. I know that i can shoot with anyone and give them some competition & that is good enough for me.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

max3000, Guess you didn't read my last post. I personally don't care what kind of arrow you or anybody else shoots. The family I'm fortunate enough to be a part of is a close group. You know that group that anyone with some money can join, even your nephew. As far as what I've done for our sport. How about the countless hours of volunteer work with school kids to introduce them to our sport. How about all the free coaching to help the beginners improve dramitically so they won't become discouraged and quit. Not to mention the hours in the shop giving free setups and tuning. Believe me I do plenty for our sport.
Heck max since you're so good c'mon down to Texas with me for the first leg of the southern triple crown. Tell ya what I'll do. I'll pay your entry fee to shoot pro. If you beat me it's my treat. If I beat you you pay me back. Remember them critters could be out to 54 yds. unmarked of course.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

you going to pay for the flight & lodging too


----------



## ltheis (Mar 31, 2005)

MAN 54 YARDS WITH A SCOPE, 36" STABILIZER, V-BARS AND UNLIMITED SPEED! THAT'S GOT TO BE ROUGH! :mg:


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Its been my experience that my arrows are fletched with the combo that tickles me at the time. I would have never figured that people would get into such a twist over nocks and vanes....

This will certainly be food for thought for next years 3d season....


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!!!!*

Wow, what controversy  :mg: I have decided not to switch to all black, because I had found out the reason I was dropping my bow arm was that I was bending my bow arm a little more at times.  Now knowing that there are some people that think that only poor shooters shoot all black, it is tempting to carry one, just in case I run across such an individual


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Just in case, Irish 11*

Irish 11,
Just in case I do decide to switch, to all black. My average score on 3d courses that score the 12 is a 406


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

they make for :shade: great looking arrows


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*All black arrows*

Well I had black vanes and nocks on my CXL 2's, cause they looked cool with the blue labels  

I am shooting Linejammers for 3D now (green label & green beiter nocks) they have green and fluoro pink vanes on them


----------



## chrisbaggy (Oct 12, 2005)

i find that i cant follow my arrow with bright nocks and fletchings let alone a black one.
this means i dont know if i have hit the target or not. if i havent i dont have a clue if i shot high or low so i cant adjust or the second shot.
if somebody is shooting for your nocks then alternate who shoots first and shoot normally.


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

how did you get your XT so fast I am still waiting on mine. I'll be shooting all black arrows too so people have somthing to whine about :tongue:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

IRISH_11 said:


> You guys that shoot all black arrows would probably walk right through my line on the green too.



:spit: That is funny!
An all black arrow is not going to make abit of difference, if you are dropping your arm!  

I used to shoot all black. But I shot an indoor 20yd range a lot also. Outdoor I shoot a red, white and blue fletching/with a bright white knock. If you can hit it at 45 yds. More power to you!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I shoot all black because
a) It stops people aiming at my nock
b) If you don't like it then spend the whole day crying about it and see how well you shoot while thinking about my nocks. 
Oh and when I am last up I use a green nock so I can see it land. 

It's got nothing to do with sportsmanship, it's about using the rules to increase your chances of winning. Just like shooting 2613's indoor. Someone shooting ACE's may think it's cheating, but it's allowed. 

I've never met a bigger bunch of cry babies as I have seen in 3D. Spend more time looking for 'cheaters' than they do shooting.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Black Arrows*



IRISH_11 said:


> I have yet to meet an archer that was a good shot that shot all black arrows. Anyone who shoots all black arrows and tries to make an excuse for it has some serious issues. If you can see your arrow before it hits the target,then you have issues on of which is no follow through. Maybe your shot lacks a conclusion. The list goes on. I've been peered in the top 10 for the last 10 years and I'll keep shooting my flo. yellow vanes till I can't shoot no more. When I shoot a pinwheel 11 I want the world to see! In a shoot down that's pressure. Seeing someones arrow right where it ought to be and then knowing you must match it or go home!


Black Arrow Shooter 

I think this bloke shoots okay from what I understand, although technically the arrow has a green nock so doesn't really prove my point


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

My black nocks seem to shoot just fine, and can't be aimed at!


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

cfuhrer said:


> Maybe someone can explain to me how shooting for the arrow is easier than shooting for the X in the first place, is an arrow that much bigger of a target?


 No but it is a referance point as to where to place your pin, If the first shooter hit low left you know to go higher and right. But I dont see why anyone would care!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

The best way to handle this situation is to also carry arrows fletched with black vanes. That way if you get put in a group with others that want to shoot something you can't aim off of you shoot your black ones and they don't have anything to go off of also. Seems fair to me.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

has anyone else noticed that the guys who talk the most smack on here never have a name attached to their profile?????? Who are they hiding from. And by the way my target arrows are all black, with the exception of the silver bushing the Gnock goes in. I have been thanked for shooting all black and cussed for it. 

Marc


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Dropping bow arm*

Maybe not seeing your all black arrow going to the target might help keep the bow arm from dropping or maybe in my case I might drop it quicker and look harder because I can't see the all black arrow.
I have a drop away bow arm and the only way I can stop it is not to peek period. I'll have to try the all black arrow and see for myself.
If I try the all black arrow my archery buddies will certainly rib me about the black arrow only because they can't use my usually orange and yellow fletched arrow to shoot at if I make a good shot. I would do the same thing, that is, if their shot is a good one, I would shoot at their arrow too. I'm no fool! :dance: :dance:


----------

